# Visa extention



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

Please can anyone advise .My husband has a inter company transfer work visa in SA which is due to run out later this year . We possibly have an option for a further couple of years work . Will we have to return to the UK to renew /extend this visa or can it be done from within SA ? Thanks


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Leesanic, if you simply want to renew the ICT then you'll have to return home. However, if he qualifies, then he can try and change from an ICT to a critical skills visa, which would save you the trip back home.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

leesanic said:


> Please can anyone advise .My husband has a inter company transfer work visa in SA which is due to run out later this year . We possibly have an option for a further couple of years work . Will we have to return to the UK to renew /extend this visa or can it be done from within SA ? Thanks


Please note that the correct advice is that a new directive has come out allowing foreign nationals to extend ICTs within SA provided that the ICT was issued under the old Immigration Act, which I assume your husband's was?


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

leesanic said:


> Please can anyone advise .My husband has a inter company transfer work visa in SA which is due to run out later this year . We possibly have an option for a further couple of years work . Will we have to return to the UK to renew /extend this visa or can it be done from within SA ? Thanks


One of my colleague's ICT visa is getting expired in April and my company applied for renewal now. I think, there is a provision to renew before 2 months. If it's get rejected you can apply from your country. That's my company plan.


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advise it looks a bit more promising that we can do it from here ? We brought our dogs here and don't want to leave them for too long 😞


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

Can you tell me if your colleague/company was successful with the ictv from within this country ? Thanks


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

leesanic said:


> Can you tell me if your colleague/company was successful with the ictv from within this country ? Thanks


Hi Leesanic, Application is still under process. I'll let you know.


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

leesanic said:


> Thank you


Hi Leesanic, Application processed and my colleague received her ICT visa valid for 2yr.


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

Thanks and that's without leaving the country ?


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

leesanic said:


> Thanks and that's without leaving the country ?


Yes..she renewed it from SouthAfrica.


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

You have been most helpful . Thank you for getting back to me .


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi what documents did you have to Submit to apply for the renewal? Same as the initial application?


----------

